# Small Crack in glass... still useable?



## Timbits (Nov 15, 2010)

my 20 gallon tank has a small 1inch crack bottom corner on one of the sides of the tank. filled it with a lil water above the crack and it was very very slowly leaking like not even dripping but when i put my finger over the crack it would get a lil wet. wondering if i can still use this tank... maybe smear some silicone over it on the outside and the inside ............

what do you guys think?


----------



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

I wouldn't. Not worth the risk. 20 gallon tanks are cheap. Fixing 20 gallon of water damage is not.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

I'd have to agree with Joker.....if it were me, I wouldn't want to chance the crack getting bigger from the water pressure that is already against the glass or even worse blowing out


----------



## Sliver (Apr 19, 2011)

agreed. i just picked up a 20 gallon tank on kijiji for $10. it's just not worth the risk...


----------



## Timbits (Nov 15, 2010)

k thanks guys. my tank is drilled tho so just didn't want to go thru the hassle of getting another one drilled but i guess i have no choice now


----------



## oakley1984 (Oct 10, 2010)

if its small and RIGHT in the corner, you can take a triangular peice of glass just larger than the crack and silicone it over. this is a safe patch. ive used a patch identical to this on my 30gal sump for 2 years. no issues At all.


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

There is always the IF situation..

if it was like 100 gal or over then maybe a repair would be in order, but 20 gall isnt worth it.. save a 20 gal or have 20 gal all over your floor.. i'm sure the damage of 20 gal on your floor is more then a new 20 gal tank. 

I'm sure someone could help you drill out the holes on a new one anyway


----------



## oakley1984 (Oct 10, 2010)

see i have the exact oppisite opinion, id rather risk a repair on a small tank vs a large one, a large one id just replace the entire pane... so much safer.


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

Yes i'd agree repair as in replacing the pane, whatever the safest option.. if cost is a factor of course..

Personally i'd never take the chance.. i'd just replace the tank


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

I'd replace the tank as well. Piece of mind is worth more than the tank. Everytime I heard a noise from the tank I would be expecting a flood to start. I shattered the front pane of a 10g one time and that was a lot of cleanup. A 20g could ruin your floors.


----------



## Smallermouse (Jan 28, 2012)

Get some clear bra that they use for car hoods or bumpers and over lay the whole panel, it would be so strong after.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

A good friend of mine Alym got out of the hobby (because he got water on his hardwood floor). He overflowed his 46 gallon bowfront (not even a crack). I think (all in) he paid well over 50K to replace his flooring (the type of hardwood was not an easy find AND plus all the moving, re-arranging, and headache).

Respectfully,

Stuart


----------

